# messanger clientapplet mit webcamfunktion



## mightymop (3. Aug 2005)

hallo leute....

ich hab mir ma ne client/server community geschrieben (genannt: JDB < Java Dings Bums )

der server is ne consolenanwendung und läuft ja bereits sehr schön unter linux und windoof
auch der client (applet) läuft und alles is ok, momentan arbeite ich nur noch an kleinigkeiten...

heute is mir ma das JMF übern weg gelaufen und da dachte ich mir ich könnte soone art videokonferenzfunktionalität
mit in den client integrieren... dies sollte aber nicht über den server gehen (aus performancegründen wäre eine direktverbindung der clients am besten)

nun das problem: da applet ohne signierung keine serversockets öffnen können wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr das am besten lösen würdet... wollte eigentlich auf siegnierung verzichten, aber wenns nicht anders geht dann ok...

oder stellt das JMF ne lösung bereit die diese restriktion von applets umgeht, was das streaming angeht...?

mfg

mightymop


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Aug 2005)

Bei mir kommt da was während der JMF-Installation... und das is standardmäßig ausgewählt:
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/jmf.JPG

Edit: Ups sorry ging ja um die ServerSockets... na ja, da weiß ich nix


----------



## Guest (3. Aug 2005)

naja im allgemeinen ging es darum 
ne verbindung zw. den 2 clients (applets) aufzubauen um halt nen videostream zu etablieren...


----------

